# Apple Creek, Wooster 11/8/20



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Had a great time out today. Only my second time trying a fly rod and my first time on a river/creek. Three NICE rainbows and a little creek chub with a Crystal black wooly bugger.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job. But, the first rule of Apple Creek is try not to talk about Apple Creek (only kinda joking).


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

creekcrawler said:


> Good job. But, the first rule of Apple Creek is try not to talk about Apple Creek (only kinda joking).


Oh. Uh. I meant, uh. Yeah. I was using apples as bait. In a creek. 🙃


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! Haven't there in a few years, but always did good with pink/peach eggs flies.


----------

